# Monterey Bay Aquarium



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Haven't been there for awhile so made a trip to meet a friend there who was coming up north.

1









2. Flying gurnard









3









4









5. Some sort of iridescent jellyfish. 









6. Skeleton shrimps. Some of the most aggressive species that I've seen. Totally fascinated by these guys. 









Here are some more jellies. 
7









8









Rest here:
http://www.pbase.com/ebn/aug_24_2006&page=all


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome pics... Love the Jellys :first:


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice photos. I like 4 with the food lures on his face.
My favorite critter at the Monterey Bay Aquarium was the cuttlefish.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That spikey crab is cool. Great Pictures. Thanks for sharing.

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I was there about a year and a half ago and they had a juvenile Great White Shark in their big tank. 

At the time I think it was the only Great White in captivity as none seem to survive very long.

Just curious, is it still around?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I believe they released it because it wasn't doing very well. From what I've heard/ read/ watched, great whites have never been kept long term in captivity due to something going wrong. 

Very nice pics! I wanted to know what is your camera setup?

David


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Laith said:


> I was there about a year and a half ago and they had a juvenile Great White Shark in their big tank.
> 
> At the time I think it was the only Great White in captivity as none seem to survive very long.
> 
> Just curious, is it still around?


The great white was actually doing too well... it was eating it's tank-mates:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2005/04/01/BAGLHC1QB01.DTL


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup, they pulled it out after those incidences. I would have loved to see that sucker, but it's been long gone. 

As for camera setup, #1-6 was taken with D2X and 105mm VR micro lens. The last two was taken with the D200 and 50 1.4D lens at ISO 800. Yes, I brought two cameras with me since I was meeting a buddy there for the purpose of photography.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Eric, the skeleton shrimp are bad ass. I tried and none of my shots came out even close.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

pics look great.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

They have another great white now! They brought it to the aquarium about two weeks ago from Southern California, I had heard they were going to try and catch one late this summer and they were able to. I can't wait to see it when I go up next month.


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

great pics. it makes me miss home (i'm originally from monterey - in fact, my dad was part of the crew that built the kelp tank). the shedd out here in chicago is nice, but for me it just doesn't compare.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

HOLY.... those are awesome pictures....I am so jealous...nice camera's also!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks. 

I'm thinking about going back just for the great white alone.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, I might have to take a trip there now!


----------

